# A shot of Pittsburgh



## Buckster (Nov 7, 2009)

I shot this while visiting a friend of mine who lives in the Pittsburgh area:







Sometimes I like to go 'over the top'...


----------



## Harris (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm still relatively new to this, so take my C&C for what it is, uneducated and probably not incredibly helpful.....

Really love the vantage point, however I think there was just too much PP done (don't know exactly what to call it, but the colors just seem too unnatural)  is there any way you could post the original?


----------



## Mersad (Nov 7, 2009)

I like it. Just the right amount of post. Somehow the surreal feeling appeals to the image.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice editing, great landscape


----------



## Buckster (Nov 7, 2009)

Harris said:


> I'm still relatively new to this, so take my C&C for what it is, uneducated and probably not incredibly helpful.....
> 
> Really love the vantage point, however I think there was just too much PP done (don't know exactly what to call it, but the colors just seem too unnatural)


All opinions are appreciated.  I know going in that this sort of thing isn't for everyone.  



Harris said:


> is there any way you could post the original?


I generally prefer to let my work stand or fall as I've presented it.


----------



## rocdoc (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm with Harris. Note I am not "relatively", but "absolutely" new at this, so take my comment for what it is. This amount of post makes it less of a photograph and more digital art. A pleasant image nonetheless, but it does not have much photographic appeal to me. The view is very nice though.


----------



## JIP (Nov 7, 2009)

Living in Pgh I can appreciate the shot but I do agree you went over the top with the PP.  I have to say you were lucky to get a decent sky on a visit here as we generally have nasty grey skies or just skies too bright to make a decent image.


----------



## HikinMike (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, I'm new to _this_ forum and I used to live near Pittsburgh. I like the vantage point but *way* too over the top for my tastes.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 7, 2009)

I really appreciate you folks taking the time to have a look and leave your thoughts!  Thanks again!!  :thumbup:


----------



## a.rodgers (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow! I like this photo a lot! The vibrant colors create a futuristic feel


----------



## ToddB (Nov 8, 2009)

I like it Buckster!!  The colors are incredible.  

Who knew that Shi..., er, Pittsburg could be made to look so beautiful!


----------



## brad89300 (Nov 8, 2009)

brilliant, thank you for sharing


----------



## JoeDif (Nov 8, 2009)

Really interesting!!  I like it

Is is HDR?


----------



## Buckster (Nov 8, 2009)

JoeDif said:


> Really interesting!!  I like it
> 
> Is is HDR?


That depends on who you ask.  

I would answer yes.


----------



## Jankster (Nov 11, 2009)

great shot! i like the PP


----------



## Yemme (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh this looks magical... I like it.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 19, 2011)

I wish i had taken this shot.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 19, 2011)

Helluva HDR, print it and slap it on the wall.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 19, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> I wish i had taken this shot.


Thank you kindly.

By the way, just for giggles... It was shot with a 18-55 kit lens on a Canon 20D. What a horrible lens! j/k!


----------



## Buckster (Jan 19, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> Helluva HDR, print it and slap it on the wall.


Thanks! Yeah, there are quite a few 13"x19" prints of this on walls from coast to coast (and postcards, calendars, etc). I've done pretty well with it. I had one framed and hanging in my place for quite a while, but then gave it to a friend who really wanted it.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 19, 2011)

I think I am stuck in two threads and I cant get out...


----------



## bluetibby1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow buckster just wow. Kinda speechless!! Makes a great statement!!!!
Blue


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 19, 2011)

kick ass picture!


----------



## sierramister (Jan 19, 2011)

I must say, being from Pittsburgh, this photo is everywhere.  Every restaurant you go to, its there.  It probably makes the newspaper once a week.

But I've never seen it like that!  There are really only two places to get this shot.  Trying to make a unique photo from the mountain looking down to the city is impossible. The editing makes it truly unique, and it isn't as tacky as some HDR I've seen.

Good job!  Go Steelers!


----------



## Casey. (Jan 24, 2011)

It is a good shot. Maaayybe a tad bit to much PP. But none the less, an amazing shot.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 24, 2011)

This is Magical; i am not bothered whether it is HDR, or too much PP(how much is too much-no body can say) , or unreal etc etc. I love it as such; in recent times any stunning image has a story of pp to tell. So that is all in the game

I really congratulate you on this superb work

Regards


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 24, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## SensePhoto (Jan 24, 2011)

beautiful


----------

